# HILFE! Canon MG5300 *multi-drucker* druckt aufeinmal nur noch weisse blätter



## Walker18 (31. Januar 2014)

*HILFE! Canon MG5300 *multi-drucker* druckt aufeinmal nur noch weisse blätter*

Hallo!


Liebes Forum ich bin sehr verzweifelt ^^


noch gestern habe ich meiner frau eine einkaufsliste gedruckt ... in allen farben die im drucker vorhanden sind. um zu sehen ob der druckkopf eingetrocknet ist und um dieses zu verhindern....

es klappte alles wunderbar.... drucker aus.... nach 2 stunden wieder an und los gehts an die arbeit!



BOOOOMMM!!!! die sau gibt keine farbe mehr raus.


unternommen habe ich dann...

Düsentestmuster drucken - misslungen
Farben entnommen.... - alle noch voll
Intensiv reinugung gefühlte 20x gemacht - kein testmuster druckbar... es kommt nur weiss

druckkopf ausgebaut und gereinigt mit warmen wasser.... da kamm auch gut was raus.
sauber auf die heitzung für 12 std ...


wieder eingebaut...


intensiv reinugung vorgenommen...

düsentestmuster..... - erfolglos



druckkopf wieder ausgebaut... mal durchgepustet das ding .... unten lief farbe raus.


abgetupft mit einem handtuch... mit schwarzen fingern eingebaut.


reinigung... düsentestmuster.... nix kommt -.-*





geschlafen xD


aufgestanden ... mal ein düsentestmuster gedruckt..


wer sagt es den... die sau spuckt leicht hell rot und hell blau aus!

WIESOOOOOOOO?!?!?!


reinigung durchlaufen lassen .. düsentestmuster ... --- wieder das selbe....




ist der druckkopf von einer auf die nächste sekunde kaputt gegangen ?!


oder mukkt die sau nur rum?


befolgt habe ich dieses hier schon was ich ergoogelte:

Canon MP 550 druckt nicht richtig - HILFE ! - Frag Mutti-Forum









ich brauch das ding.-... meine papiere stauen sich an... montag soll das eig. raus .. ich bin sehr verzweifelt.




umsetzung von tipps iist kein problem. leute ich brauch hilfe =(


danke!



hier noch ein düsentest eingescannt...
http://www7.pic-upload.de/27.01.14/jxwm7injh83i.jpg


----------

